# Hilfe.. Echolot...



## Willi62 (8. September 2003)

Hallo Boardis...
Ich baue mal auf eure schnelle Hilfe.
Am freitag soll es nun losgehen, mit unserem alljährlichen Norge Angelurlaub.
Aber nun das desaster:
Gestern stellten wir fest, das unser Echolot plötzlich seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. das teil sagte plötzlich gar nicht mehr.
Also haben wir die Köpfe zusammen gesteckt, und beschlossen uns noch schnell ein neues anzuschaffen.
Nun ist aber guter Rat teuer, denn es bleiben ja nur noch vier Tage bis zur abfahrt.
Wir wollen bis ca. 300 € ausgeben.
was könnt ihr uns denn empfehlen, und wo bekommen wir das teil möglichst schnell aus dem Umkreis von Hamburg her.


beste Grüße, und danke für die Hilfe
Willi62


----------



## Jürgen (8. September 2003)

Hallo Willie,

meine Meinung: auf keinen Fall ein Humminbird - die Taugen nix!
Kauf dir en Lowrance oder ein Garmin - hab selber ein Lowrance
X 65 bin super zufrieden. Die ganze X Serie von Lowrance ist OK
Mit dem Preis hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung. Viel Spass in Norge! 
:m


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

welches ist eine Glaubensfrage (wie immer). Ich schwör auch auf Lowrance.

Als Hamburger mit schnellen Kaufabsichten unbedingt mal hier  gucken. Dort gibt es auch günstige Gebrauchte und Messegeräte.

Euer Echolot ist wirklich defekt? Der Akku misst die volle Spannung? Wahrscheinlich blöde Anmerkung, aber mein Blei-Gel hat sich auch mal verabschiedet und ich wunderte mich. Das Gerät lies sich nicht mehr einschalten.

Viel Glück in Norge.


----------



## Willi62 (8. September 2003)

Danke für die auskünfte.
Wir haben uns nun in einem schnellschuß für das Garmin 100 Blue entschieden. hat vieleicht schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ??
Wir wollen das gerät in einem Koffer einbauen.
Ich glaube da auch schon mal so eine art anleitung im board gelesen zu haben.
Gedanken mache ich mir nur noch wegen der Batterie.
Wo bekomme ich denn nun eine relativ kleine 12 Volt batterie her, die in den Koffer passt ??
12 Volt Batterien kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Auto. Aber so ein teil wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit Norge schleppen


Gruß
Willi62


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

Als Hamburger fährst du am besten nach CONRAD Elektronik in Wandsbek.
Die haben ein eigenes Parkhaus.
Kauf dir einen 12V Bleigel Akku.  Nehm die Größe, welche noch in deinen Koffer passt. 6,5A/h sollten es aber mindestens sein. Du findest Conrad auch unter conrad.de im Inet.

so was brauchst du: 12V 10A 24.95Euro.
Ein Ladegerät brauchst du aber auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. September 2003)

Wegen einem Akku und einem Ladegerät schau mal hier . Habe meinem Bleiakku und das Ladegerät sauch dort gekauft. 
Blei-Gelakku 12V 7,2Ah für 14,95€ und das Ladegerät AL600 für 15,30€.


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

Pollin ist absolut super. Ich hab bloss erstmal für die schnelle Angebote zusammengestellt. Er hat ja nur noch 4 Tage. Wüürde Pollin das schaffen? Theoretisch geht das ja. Am besten mal dort anrufen und fragen was möglich ist.


----------



## Willi62 (9. September 2003)

Hallo Jungs,
vielen dank für eure Tipps.
Ich habe nun gestern abend noch bei Conrad zwei Gel-Akkus und ein passendes Ladegerät bestellt. Conrad hat mir versichert, das die Ware bis Mittwoch bei mir sein soll.
Akku = 12 V / 7,4 Ah für 22 €
Ladegerät 20 € 

Also, nochmal besten dank für eure Hilfe
Willi62


----------



## Truttafriend (9. September 2003)

ich hab gern geholfen.

Hauptsache euer Norgetrip ist gesichert. Die Preise sind völllig OK.

Ich wünsch euch viel Glück und vergesst den Bericht anschließend nicht


----------

